# need a job



## queen83 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi
I am new in Australia,and I am looking for a job . Previously I was a housewife thats why don't have experience But can learn fast can anyone please help me about this.
thanks


----------



## queen83 (Jul 14, 2011)

*hi*

thanks all for your help


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

biancatallis said:


> I was out of job for two months and faced a lot of problems. But after I meet a right job agency and they help me from every way. Needy person can try it -->> Nspire Recruitment


which job agency did you get?


----------



## Bishal (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, I am a newbie at Melbourne. I have gotten my job way before my PR granted. Now I am looking for a job for my wife at SAP industry. Any suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## BischoffTam (Jun 5, 2013)

hi this is BischoffTam do you have any online home based jobs if u have please reply to this


----------

